# Oblivion on 160$ pc



## DMZ (Oct 22, 2011)

I am currently playing Oblivion to pass the time tell skyrim comes out.
Already have it on Steam, pre-ordered that hoe.

Well I started playing it on my fallback pc to see if it would play and it does.

Its a 160$ HP from wallmart lol It actually plays it ok, looks like the 360 version compared to it on my 4k PC LOL

Ohhh ya, and dont forget to check out the tes books, I got both.

PC GAMEPLAY----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlDQVn8T1cI


----------

